# Zoom in/zoom out



## JLanguage

How would you say the following:

Zoom in on the guy standing to the right of the vending machine.
Zoom out so that we can see the whole picture.

(Zoom in/zoom out, referring either to video or digital pictures.)

Thanks,
-Jonathan.


----------



## Daniel P-N

JLanguage said:
			
		

> How would you say the following:
> 
> Zoom in on the guy standing to the right of the vending machine.
> Zoom out so that we can see the whole picture.
> 
> (Zoom in/zoom out, referring either to video or digital pictures.)
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jonathan.


 
שלום, גם בעברית המונח "זום אין" ו"זום אווט" מקובל בהחלט
הפועל "לעשות זום אין " ולעשות זום אווט מקובל מאוד, ומשתמשים בו הרבה בהקשר שנתת
"למילה "זום אין" יש גם מילה נרדפת בשה העברית שגם היא שימושית "תקריב 
takriv

בקשר לזום אווט, אני מכיר רק את המילה הלועזית, אני בטוח שיש לו גם מקביל בעברית אבל אינני בטוח....

תרגום :
זום אין" על הבחור מימין למכונת החטיפים"
Vending machine - snak machine ?
זום אווט" כדי שנוכל לראות את כל התמונה/ את התמונה בשלמותה"


----------



## amikama

Daniel P-N said:
			
		

> שלום, גם בעברית המונח "זום אין" ו"זום אווט" מקובל בהחלט
> הפועל "לעשות זום אין " ולעשות זום אווט מקובל מאוד, ומשתמשים בו הרבה בהקשר שנתת


Just a tiny correction: it's אאוט, not אווט. Zoom out = זום אאוט.



> "למילה "זום אין" יש גם מילה נרדפת בשה העברית שגם היא שימושית "תקריב
> takriv


I think that תקריב means "close-up" and not "zoom in" (but what is the difference between "close-up" and "zoom in" anyway?)


----------



## elroy

amikama said:
			
		

> I think that תקריב means "close-up" and not "zoom in" (but what is the difference between "close-up" and "zoom in" anyway?)


 
In English, a "close-up" is an image as seen up close.
"Zoom in" is a phrasal verb referring to the process of enlarging the image to show more detail. 

One is a noun; the other is a verb.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:
			
		

> In English, a "close-up" is an image as seen up close.
> "Zoom in" is a phrasal verb referring to the process of enlarging the image to show more detail.
> 
> One is a noun; the other is a verb.


Then תקריב (which is noun) means "close-up" only, not "zoom in". "To zoom in" could be לעשות זום אין, as Daniel P-N suggested, or להתמקד (I'm not sure about the last one, since it means "to focus on").

תתמקד על הבחור מימין למכונת החטיפים - It might be interpreted as "zoom in on the guy...", I assume.


----------



## elroy

Does תקריב mean the actual image or the process of zooming in?

I realize that it's a noun and that as such it cannot mean "zoom in" (the verb), but the Arabic cognate تقريب (taqriib) is the gerund (שם פעולה) and means "zooming in" (as a noun), so I'm wondering what exactly the Hebrew word means.


----------



## morgoth2604

Takriv is the actual image.


----------



## noali

amikama said:
			
		

> Then תקריב (which is noun) means "close-up" only, not "zoom in". "To zoom in" could be לעשות זום אין, as Daniel P-N suggested, or להתמקד (I'm not sure about the last one, since it means "to focus on").
> 
> תתמקד על הבחור מימין למכונת החטיפים - It might be interpreted as "zoom in on the guy...", I assume.


 
I agree.

there is also a way to convey the message of the sentence without using "formal" words, but rather slang. 

(חלק מהאנשים אולי יקראו לזה שפת-רחוב, אבל ככה בפועל האנשים מדברים)

you can use "sim lev / simi lev" - something like "notice (the guy).." 

or 

"klot / kleti " - which is slang and it is used only among young people. (that's what I like to think anyway) 

so- 
שים לב לבחור שנמצא מימין למכונת החטיפים. 
או 
קלוט את הבחור מימין למכונת החטיפים


----------



## amikama

noali said:
			
		

> there is also a way to convey the message of the sentence without using "formal" words, but rather slang.
> 
> (חלק מהאנשים אולי יקראו לזה שפת-רחוב, אבל ככה בפועל האנשים מדברים)
> 
> you can use "sim lev / simi lev" - something like "notice (the guy).."
> 
> or
> 
> "klot / kleti " - which is slang and it is used only among young people. (that's what I like to think anyway)
> 
> so-
> שים לב לבחור שנמצא מימין למכונת החטיפים.
> או
> קלוט את הבחור מימין למכונת החטיפים


But this doesn't convey the meaning of "zoom in/out" in the context of cameras (this is the context given by JLanguage, opener of this thread).


----------



## noali

amikama said:
			
		

> But this doesn't convey the meaning of "zoom in/out" in the context of cameras (this is the context given by JLanguage, opener of this thread).


 
you are right. 
לא שמתי לב.


----------

